# GSM 175 PR Visa (Jan 2012) - GRANTED!!!



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

Dear All,

finally!! :faint: :faint:

:typing:

:horn:I am extremely happy to announce that i have got my 175 PR VISA approved!!! arty:

I didn't receive any mail intimation as yet but i just check the status online and it was already approved!!!!!! :dance:

I can finally sigh relief after a long processing period!! :bounce:

Thanks for all ur support directly n indirectly!! :hug:

Grant was within 2 days of PCC submission which was amazingly fast! :high5:

*23/01/2012: Status - Applicant Approved*

*Details,

Your visa is valid until: 23/01/2017
You are allowed to make: Multiple entries to and from Australia during the validity of your visa
You must not arrive in Australia after: 10/12/2012
Your period of stay is: Indefinite*

I wish all the visa applicants to get their grants faster!! It's a wonderful feeling when u see that it is approved after a long wait! :bounce:

Will have to now work on hunting a job which a tough nut to crack :boxing: and then plan my date of travel lane: .

Will get back to u guys on the next steps soon. I am in such a happiness and relief that i used up almost all of emoticons!!! 

A couple of questions:

1. Should i be getting a grant letter emailed besides the status update online? Any other follow ups from or with DIAC?
2. Any advise on cheap air ticket reservation? how advance should i book for a cheaper fare? Any advised airlines? i am from India (Bangalore).

Thanks and Cheers!! 
:tea:
Ozzie
:yo:


----------



## deeptss (Aug 2, 2011)

ozzie_expat said:


> Dear All,
> 
> finally!! :faint: :faint:
> 
> ...


Congratss ..  welcome aboard


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

ozzie_expat said:


> Dear All,
> 
> finally!! :faint: :faint:
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!! Party Hard arty:


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

ozzie_expat said:


> Dear All,
> 
> finally!! :faint: :faint:
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate!!!! 
Where you heading to?

You will get a mail with all the pdf(s), just wait. 

All the best lane:


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Congrats Ozzie.

Have a great day future ahead.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

Congras and all the best for the move! :clap2:


----------



## atsurti (May 20, 2011)

Congratulations mate 

Happy for you...

You will get an email from the CO with some 4 PDFs with all the visa details...

For tickets you can check www[.]makemytrip[.]com

I couldn't see advance booking making a huge difference... One guy called them and got a discount and also got a 40 Kg baggage allowance... So you can try calling them up...


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Thanks to all of u for the wishes and the information shared! 

Like mentioned by many of u, i got a mail in an hour following the online update with the PDFs attached, which were, the actual grant and, info and details about the grant.

I have still not decided where to go, but its gonna be one of the following,
Sydney/ Melbourne/ Brisbane. Where i go depends on the job i can find. Should start the hunt soon, now that i have the visa grant .

Will keep u guys updated on the next steps after a while..

Thanks for the support..

Cheers!


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Congarts, and good luck for the move and job hunt.


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

F1-CUF said:


> Congarts, and good luck for the move and job hunt.


Thank u very much 

Cheers!


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

For people looking for further details on 175 visa, i would just like to provide the link here for reference,

My first 175 thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/100594-gsm-175-google-page-ranking-visa-apr-2011-jan-2012-a.html

About Visa evidencing:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/100630-175-visa-evidencing.html

Good luck! 

regards.


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

Congrats mate


----------



## anbu_aram (Dec 19, 2011)

ozzie_expat said:


> Dear All,
> 
> finally!! :faint: :faint:
> 
> ...


Congrats..Well done. Can i ask a quick question. You have mentioned

'You must not arrive in Australia after: 10/12/2012'

do you know how this date is arrived. ??


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

anbu_aram said:


> Congrats..Well done. Can i ask a quick question. You have mentioned
> 
> 'You must not arrive in Australia after: 10/12/2012'
> 
> do you know how this date is arrived. ??


Hi anbu_aram,

I had mentioned about this in the other thread,

for reference:http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/100594-gsm-175-google-page-ranking-visa-apr-2011-jan-2012-a.html

Quoting the same here,


> I did my Medicals and PCC only after requested by the case officer. And to my knowledge, the visa entry date depends on the the validity period of ur medicals and PCC(which ever is earliest), but this is no strict rule but a general observation, its what the case officer decides finally. I think the validity of Medicals and PCC is for 1 year from the date of issue if am not mistaken.


In my Case, the medicals was uploaded earlier on 07-12-2011, compared to PCC, which was later on 19-01-2012. My entry date seems to be based on the Medicals uploaded date, as it will expire early than my PCC, considering 1yr validity of both the documents from the date of issue. So my understanding was true in my case at least  .

Hope this helps.. 

regards.


----------



## Abumubeen (Jan 14, 2012)

*Congrads:*

Congradulations on your success on obtaining PR Visa. Wish you better luck on your future steps going forward.


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

ozzie_expat said:


> Hi anbu_aram,
> 
> I had mentioned about this in the other thread,
> 
> ...


It's very interesting to know that initial entry date will be derived based on the validity of medicals or PCC. 

I didnt know this before.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## buzzvishwanath (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello

Congrats mate.

I would suggest you try Singapore Airlines . Booking in Advance does make a difference . If you book on their site you can chose the seats yourself .

Please mention that you are a on a PR and flying for the first time . Get an email from they saying your ticket is tagged with 40kgs checking and 7kgs cabin luggage.

MakeMytrip , you might save some money(not much though) as they quote cheaper and also ask for cash back offer on your credit card , But you cannot select your seats.

I think SG air is the only one allowing such amount of baggage , rest are less.

The airfare is around 33k INR for a one way ticket.

Cheers


----------



## cross (May 29, 2010)

ozzie_expat said:


> Dear All,
> 
> finally!! :faint: :faint:
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!

Regarding cheap air fare - checkout the IOM website (IOM). They offer cheaper airfares and help with luggage allowance for first time entrants to Australia. I have the Australia email ids [email protected], [email protected]. I remeber seeing Delhi id as well on the website.

"For new migrants coming to Australia with skilled migration visa or any permanent visa, IOM offers discounted fares and concessional baggage allowance on some carriers operating from/to Australia covered under IOM global agreement.

Hope this helps. Good luck with everything.


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

buzzvishwanath said:


> Hello
> 
> Congrats mate.
> 
> ...


Hello Vishwanath,

Just a samll question. Few airlines(like emirates) commonly give 40 KGS luggage when you travel abroad. Despite of mentioning that we are migrating on PR cant we get more than 40 KGS?

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## buzzvishwanath (Dec 1, 2011)

vickey1 said:


> Hello Vishwanath,
> 
> Just a samll question. Few airlines(like emirates) commonly give 40 KGS luggage when you travel abroad. Despite of mentioning that we are migrating on PR cant we get more than 40 KGS?
> 
> ...


Hey Vickey

Did you try them , cause when i check about a flight to Sydney they did allow 40kgs. Hence i went for SG Air

May be they give on other routes.

Cheers


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

buzzvishwanath said:


> Hey Vickey
> 
> Did you try them , cause when i check about a flight to Sydney they did allow 40kgs. Hence i went for SG Air
> 
> ...


Hello Vishwanath,

When I travel to few countries, I generally get 40KGS luggage allowance. What I am asking is when we migrate to OZ for the first time on PR wont they give more than 40KGS?

Is the 40 KGS maximum limit?

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## buzzvishwanath (Dec 1, 2011)

vickey1 said:


> Hello Vishwanath,
> 
> When I travel to few countries, I generally get 40KGS luggage allowance. What I am asking is when we migrate to OZ for the first time on PR wont they give more than 40KGS?
> 
> ...


Hello

Yes , Thats the max limit i could manage to get . Yes even i have experienced higher luggage limits with some flights to other destinations .It depends on flight occupancy as well . 

Cheers


----------



## anbu_aram (Dec 19, 2011)

ozzie_expat said:


> Hi anbu_aram,
> 
> I had mentioned about this in the other thread,
> 
> ...



Thanks and good luck


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

ujwols said:


> Congrats mate


Thank u


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

Abumubeen said:


> Congradulations on your success on obtaining PR Visa. Wish you better luck on your future steps going forward.



Thank you !


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

vickey1 said:


> It's very interesting to know that initial entry date will be derived based on the validity of medicals or PCC.
> 
> I didnt know this before.
> 
> ...


Hi Vickey,

I know! it was interesting when i found this info too  , but there is no hard fast rule to this though, i have also observed some people got for 6 months even when there was more time on validity of Medicals/ PCC... but looks like, the general grant practice is to consider Medicals/PCC as i have observed this in most cases to be so.. eod, its the case officer's call to decide this timeline though..

regards.


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

buzzvishwanath said:


> Hello
> 
> Congrats mate.
> 
> ...


Hi vishwanath,
Thanks for the wishes and information on airticket booking, very useful!. I shall definitely look in to the website for details! thanks again  !


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

cross said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Regarding cheap air fare - checkout the IOM website (IOM). They offer cheaper airfares and help with luggage allowance for first time entrants to Australia. I have the Australia email ids [email protected], [email protected]. I remeber seeing Delhi id as well on the website.
> 
> ...


Hi Cross,

thanks for the wishes and information. Only now i had some time to go through the grant document details and it also had a mention on IOM. Now that u also mentioned, will certainly consider that option as well..

Thanks for sharing  !

regards.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

ozzie_expat said:


> Dear All,
> 
> finally!! :faint: :faint:
> 
> ...


Congrats mate!! Good luck with the job hunt & move down under.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!




ozzie_expat said:


> Dear All,
> 
> finally!! :faint: :faint:
> 
> ...


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

@ coolsnake and lifeisgood - Thank u !


----------



## ponsil7174 (Jan 25, 2012)

Congrats Mate...


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

ponsil7174 said:


> Congrats Mate...


Thank u


----------



## sureshvuppaganti (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats...Good luck.

I just thinking to start ACS. please give some tips to proceed.

FYI, i'm working on SAP BW/BI consultant in Malaysia and having 8+yrs exp. 

Regards
Suresh


----------



## sureshvuppaganti (Jan 26, 2012)

*congrats*

Best of luck.

Suresh:clap2:


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

sureshvuppaganti said:


> Congrats...Good luck.
> 
> I just thinking to start ACS. please give some tips to proceed.
> 
> ...


Hi Suresh,

Thanks for the wishes. To make ur assessment application stronger. Collate all formal proofs of ur experience in every company u had worked over years. A reference letter that describes about ur skills, experience and nature of work, this letter can be got from ur peer/ senior / management preferably on a company letter head. If it is not possible to give on letter head, as an alternative u could use the original business cards of the referrer along with the reference letter, this also works to say that the reference is genuine and not made up.

Apart from a reference, also provide a statutory declaration(Common Wealth of Australia Statutory Declarations Act 1959 - form is available online for free download, u can search to get one) stating ur skills and experience about ur work and get it notarized.

Gather all possible formal documents that support ur skills, experience, about ur work, like any certificates, awards, payslips, promotion letter, etc.. anything that can be provided as a proof to strengthen ur application for a particular skill assessment that u wish to be assessed in.

These are the main things at least i took care of to get my assessment through.

Good luck with ur assessment! Hope this helps 

regards,
Ozzie.


----------



## ponsil7174 (Jan 25, 2012)

ozzie_expat said:


> Hi Suresh,
> 
> Thanks for the wishes. To make ur assessment application stronger. Collate all formal proofs of ur experience in every company u had worked over years. A reference letter that describes about ur skills, experience and nature of work, this letter can be got from ur peer/ senior / management preferably on a company letter head. If it is not possible to give on letter head, as an alternative u could use the original business cards of the referrer along with the reference letter, this also works to say that the reference is genuine and not made up.
> 
> ...


Ozzie, I think your PR Visa was granted in 23 Jan 2012 ? and NOT in Jan 2011 as written in your sugnature...?


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

ponsil7174 said:


> Ozzie, I think your PR Visa was granted in 23 Jan 2012 ? and NOT in Jan 2011 as written in your sugnature...?


Thanks mate... donno how i did that typo 

corrected it..

regards.


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

Got my Visa Label on my passport to avoid any inconvenience in the future  . It was quite fast via VFS global. Just took a total of 5 days precisely from date of launch to delivery.

Not yet decided the date to fly as i am still looking for a suitable offer.. Will keep u guys posted on further developments in the next weeks..

regards,
Ozzie.


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

ozzie_expat said:


> Got my Visa Label on my passport to avoid any inconvenience in the future  . It was quite fast via VFS global. Just took a total of 5 days precisely from date of launch to delivery.
> 
> Not yet decided the date to fly as i am still looking for a suitable offer.. Will keep u guys posted on further developments in the next weeks..
> 
> ...


Once again congrats Ozzie


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

ozzie_expat said:


> Got my Visa Label on my passport to avoid any inconvenience in the future  . It was quite fast via VFS global. Just took a total of 5 days precisely from date of launch to delivery.
> 
> Not yet decided the date to fly as i am still looking for a suitable offer.. Will keep u guys posted on further developments in the next weeks..
> 
> ...


hey Oz.. I was finding info about the Visa stamping and stumbled to this thread. I visited the VFS Global Australia site and did find the info about getting the passport stamped after PR grant. Just wanted to confirm, is that the right way to go for it?

Thanks Mite. Enjoy!
Happ!


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

happ said:


> hey Oz.. I was finding info about the Visa stamping and stumbled to this thread. I visited the VFS Global Australia site and did find the info about getting the passport stamped after PR grant. Just wanted to confirm, is that the right way to go for it?
> 
> Thanks Mite. Enjoy!
> Happ!


Yup, that's the right n easiest way to get it done.. i got mine done n its a straight fwd procedure.. no worries!


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

ozzie_expat said:


> Yup, that's the right n easiest way to get it done.. i got mine done n its a straight fwd procedure.. no worries!


Alright, then i would just go to the office at nehru place (delhi) with my passport and grant email printout. Would that be enough or we need more documents like, photograph, any id proofs, anything else?

Thanks!
Happ!


----------



## buzzvishwanath (Dec 1, 2011)

happ said:


> Alright, then i would just go to the office at nehru place (delhi) with my passport and grant email printout. Would that be enough or we need more documents like, photograph, any id proofs, anything else?
> 
> Thanks!
> Happ!


Nope you dont need anything else

You need the passports of applicants(Main and dependents)
and the Grant Letter.

Cheers


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

buzzvishwanath said:


> Nope you dont need anything else
> 
> You need the passports of applicants(Main and dependents)
> and the Grant Letter.
> ...


cool.. thanks


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

happ said:


> Alright, then i would just go to the office at nehru place (delhi) with my passport and grant email printout. Would that be enough or we need more documents like, photograph, any id proofs, anything else?
> 
> Thanks!
> Happ!


Just the passport of the Applicant(s) and the grant letter is all that is required. 

regards.


----------



## jgray (Feb 8, 2012)

Congrats.  

Just a quick question regarding the timeframe.. How long in total from lodgement did your visa take until granted?

Best wishes for the future.


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

jgray said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Just a quick question regarding the timeframe.. How long in total from lodgement did your visa take until granted?
> 
> Best wishes for the future.


My signature has the answer to that 

regards.


----------



## kishhr (Feb 26, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## kishhr (Feb 26, 2012)

have couple of questions:

What was your IELTS score.
Was you score is more than or equal to 120 points,
How long it took to get granted.

My visa is in process, your response will help me lot.


----------



## shawais (Sep 30, 2010)

congrats Mate ... :clap2:


----------



## anm (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi, first of all congratulations on the visa grant... My skill assessment has come as positive...waiting for the next stage... Am writing with to your travel.... When you are flying from india... Apart from singapore airlines even malaysian and thai offer 40 kgs checked in baggage and 7 kgs hand baggage... Check with a travel agent will be able to guide you on that.... All the best..


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

kishhr said:


> have couple of questions:
> 
> What was your IELTS score.
> Was you score is more than or equal to 120 points,
> ...


the required score at the time of application was 7 in all.. i could score 7.5 in all in my first attempt..

The required points were 120 and i had 125...

My signature will give you an idea on time lines..

regards.


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

anm said:


> Hi, first of all congratulations on the visa grant... My skill assessment has come as positive...waiting for the next stage... Am writing with to your travel.... When you are flying from india... Apart from singapore airlines even malaysian and thai offer 40 kgs checked in baggage and 7 kgs hand baggage... Check with a travel agent will be able to guide you on that.... All the best..


thank u..

regards.


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Congrats to you for getting visa 175


----------



## ozzie_expat (Jan 21, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thank you for the wishes!

Sorry not been on the forum for a long time... to check my updates please visit the below link,

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...s-share-migrating-june-sydney-advise-pls.html

regards.


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

congrads


----------

